# Mystical Kyoto - Japan's city of a thousand temples



## Philmar (Jun 25, 2015)

Here's a gallery of shots I took in one of the world's great cultural gems:


*Imperial capital of Kyoto Flickr - Photo Sharing *

EDIT: Sneak preview

*


Japanese macaque - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr*

*


Geisha silhouette inside of Nishi Honganji temple, Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr*

*


Sunset over Kiyomizudera (清水寺, literally &quot;Pure Water Temple&quot - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr*

*


Schoolgirls - Kyoto by Phil Marion, on Flickr*


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry, but I didn't come to a photo forum to be sent to another website to look at photos. Maybe if you had posted a couple teaser pics here, I might have been encouraged to visit your Flickr page.

[EDIT:]Happy to see 4 days later you have added some pictures.[/EDIT]


----------



## Bryston3bsst (Jun 26, 2015)

I agree. I see this too often.


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2015)

Fellas....

Knowing Phil Marion's excellent photography, I was happy to click on his Flickr album.  114 images, and all good.


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 26, 2015)

Designer said:


> Fellas....
> 
> Knowing Phil Marion's excellent photography, I was happy to click on his Flickr album.  114 images, and all good.


And Phil using TPF for what it was intended, I might have been able to say the same. But I don't know him and am pretty confident that most who visit this thread don't either.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jun 26, 2015)

My wife, her sister and her father were recently in Kyoto also.
My wife lost her camera somewhere in Japan though and so she will enjoy seeing these pictures when I show her later.

Nice shots. But I agree about posting a couple of teaser pics here so people don't have to click through. I happily would have though based on the shots.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jun 26, 2015)

JimMcClain said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Fellas....
> ...



Normally I would agree with your complaint about links to other sites, but, actually, this member posts a great deal of their excellent work in the themes section. Perhaps if you scrolled down to that area occasionally, you'd know this.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice gallery Phil and thanks for sharing.


----------



## sashbar (Jun 26, 2015)

Excellent images as always from Philmar. Top class. Macaque in the frame is priceless. Absolutely money shot. Were I a Nat Geo editor I would have grabbed it and run.


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 26, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> Normally I would agree with your complaint about links to other sites, but, actually, this member posts a great deal of their excellent work in the themes section. Perhaps if you scrolled down to that area occasionally, you'd know this.


How could you possibly know what I have or haven't viewed here on TPF? This is a very large forum (what us forum webmasters refer to as a "bigboard." It's a good bet that most members and visitors to the site do not read every post or even check out every forum. It's presumptuous of you to assume I have not visited the Photo Themes forum. I have, but I don't go there every day because I have neither the time nor the inclination.

I saw the title of a topic that looked interesting, much like some of the many thousands of visitors to TPF see, most of whom are not registered members here (they may have googled Kyoto, Japan or Japanese temples, etc.). I clicked it hoping to see some content. Being a TPF member and familiar with this part of the forum, I fully expected to see at least one image. It is, after all, the Landscape & Cityscape forum, which is in the Photo Galleries group of forums. Instead, there was only a link that would take me off-site. TPF and Flickr kind of compete with each other for traffic and discussion. I'm certainly not averse to spending time on Flickr, but that is not my primary goal when I visit TPF.

When I view a member's pictures in a topic here on TPF, I might click the links or visit the member's profile to see what else they may have posted here. But in this case, I was given nothing to base an opinion on except that Phil posted a link to another website. No picture to see in a picture forum.

No doubt Phil has many admirers here who are familiar with his work. Please excuse my lack of familiarity. I haven't yet had the pleasure of learning what you and others know - probably in a similar way I had hoped to learn, but Phil didn't have the time (I'm guessing) to give me and others the opportunity to do that. YOU apparently had the opportunity at one time. I was only asking for the same opportunity.

Jim


----------



## Designer (Jun 26, 2015)

JimMcClain said:


> Phil didn't have the time (I'm guessing) to give me and others the opportunity to do that.


This is not worth arguing over.  

There was simply too much content to post in one thread.  

Either click or don't, and it won't matter in the long run.


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 26, 2015)

Designer said:


> There was simply too much content to post in one thread.


If one, two or three pictures is too much content to ask for, why even bother coming to TPF?


> Either click or don't, and it won't matter in the long run.


If it didn't matter to me, I would have said nothing. If all anyone did was post links to other sites, the quality of the content on TPF would be eroded and, in time, most of what you would find here would be amateurish point & shoot pics with little to none of the high caliber, pro quality support and guidance we enjoy now. As someone who greatly appreciates support and guidance, that makes it very much worth arguing over.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jun 26, 2015)

JimMcClain said:


> How could you possibly know what I have or haven't viewed here on TPF?





JimMcClain said:


> But I don't know him and am pretty confident that most who visit this thread don't either.




It's quite straightforward, really. 

You have jumped to a conclusion and taken a fairly high-handed attitude towards another member. Each of us has basic information displayed to the left of our posts: how long we have been members, how many posts we have made, likes received, etc. This information makes it clear enough whether this is an active member posting a link for convenience or a newb fishing for clicks on another site.


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 26, 2015)

I am not going out of my way to be an ass. I hope you can resist the urge too. I know you better than I know Phil and I haven't looked up all of your posts either. It's not a requirement. It doesn't invalidate my point.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 26, 2015)

Designer said:
			
		

> Fellas....
> 
> Knowing Phil Marion's excellent photography, I was happy to click on his Flickr album.  114 images, and all good.



Not me. *Not a single picture posted* here, just a link off-site. Totally nothing more than pure click-whoring. Absolutely unacceptable here.


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 26, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Not me. *Not a single picture posted* here, just a link off-site. Totally nothing more than pure click-whoring. Absolutely unacceptable here.


 While I appreciate that you agreed to my point, to categorize it as "click-whoring" seems a bit harsh. I'm sure Phil had his reasons for posting only a link, I don't think any of them could include maliciousness. Unacceptable to me too, but my point is not to make a new rule, but to help others see that TPF has a purpose and a goal and I don't think that is to get us in and then out very quickly to another website.


----------



## Fred Berg (Jun 26, 2015)

JimMcClain said:


> I am not going out of my way to be an ass. I hope you can resist the urge too. I know you better than I know Phil and I haven't looked up all of your posts either. It's not a requirement. It doesn't invalidate my point.




As mentioned, I would normally agree with your point and have even raised the issue of links without supporting content being posted with the moderators (feedback section). Nevertheless, some common sense needs to be applied in certain cases, as well as a little room for manoeuver.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2015)

JimMcClain said:
			
		

> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Using the world's largest photo forum but NOT POSTING ONE,SINGLE PHOTO, but instead linking all TPF members who opened his false advertising post to his OFF-SITE gallery of 142 photos is the very definition of* click-whoring. *Period. It takes FIVE SECONDS to drag and drop an image into a TPF post box. Apparently, that was too much work for the OP. Sorry if you feel the use of a popular word that accurately describes the OP's behavior is too blunt for you, Jim. Click-whoring has been met with swift and decisive elimination of links very recently. As it should be. Again, ALL it takes is a simple drag-and-drop to post a few pictures here on TPF....apparently though, that was not even on the OP's mind.

I don't see ANY room for cutting of slack here when *ZERO images were posted*. ZERO pics. *NOT one, single image. *EVERY click here was wasted, and sent TPF members on a goose chase to the OP's own Flickr pages, so he can boost his Flickr hit counts using TPF members' time. That is not cool.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2015)

Philmar Kyoto - Google Search

Here's his cut and paste from dPreview: Mystical Kyoto - Japan s city of a thousand temples Landscape and Travel Photography Forum Digital Photography Review

here is his cut and paste to skyscrapercity.com
Philmar s Kyoto adventure loved the monkeys - SkyscraperCity

here is his cut and paste to Urbantoronto.com
Mystical Kyoto - Japan s city of a thousand temples Urban Toronto

HERE is his CUT AND PASTE, TODAY, TO YET ANOTHER place on the web, Digitial Photography Forums.com
Mystical Kyoto - Japan s city of a thousand temples -- Urban Life Travel in photography-on-the.net forums

See the pattern here, Jim?????


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 27, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I don't see ANY room for cutting of slack here when *ZERO images were posted*. ZERO pics. *NOT one, single image. *EVERY click here was wasted, and sent TPF members on a goose chase to the OP's own Flickr pages, so he can boost his Flickr hit counts using TPF members' time. That is not cool.





Derrel said:


> Philmar Kyoto - Google Search
> 
> Here's his cut and paste from dPreview: [link removed]
> 
> ...


Yes, I stand corrected. You were absolutely right. All those sites you mentioned and more on the Google search results... that is indeed click-whoring. It's far worse than I thought. My apologies.


----------



## sashbar (Jun 27, 2015)

Derrel said:


> JimMcClain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With due respect Derrel (and I must say I like your posts and respect your vast photographic knowledge) Phil has posted MUCH MORE images ON THIS SITE than you have in the last three years. What is even more important, it was top, top class images, many of them would not be out of place in Nat Geo.

I personally do not own this site, do not benefit from the traffic and could not care less about clicks, I am just one of the members and therefore think that guys like Phil are a great benefit for the forum. Respect the talent guys.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 27, 2015)

sashbar said:
			
		

> With due respect Derrel (and I must say I like your posts and respect your vast photographic knowledge) Phil has posted MUCH MORE images ON THIS SITE than you have in the last three years. What is even more important, it was top, top class images, many of them would not be out of place in Nat Geo.
> 
> I personally do not own this site, do not benefit from the traffic and could not care less about clicks, I am just one of the members and therefore think that guys like Phil are a great benefit for the forum. Respect the talent guys.



He's posted more images than me? Are you sure about that? How many photos do you suppose I've posted here since 2012, sashbar?

Tell me--how many images have I posted here, just since 2012. Take a guess, sashbar. Please, give me a number. Post your guess in this thread.

I respect talent. But I do not respect spammers.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 27, 2015)

I've got to agree with Derrel and Jim on this. The fact that he has not made a post since he left his op leads me to believe the same. Even in the the op he didn't give any additional info about his trip or even what to expect if we followed the link (other than it was of Kyoto).


----------



## Magxs (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't have any problems clicking on a Flickr link, I'd do it myself as well.

On topic; very, very good shots! I faved a couple and gave you a follow!


----------



## Philmar (Jun 29, 2015)

CRISIS AVERTED: I posted a few teasers for you.


----------



## JimMcClain (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you. Very nice work too.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 29, 2015)

Philmar said:


> CRISIS AVERTED: I posted a few teasers for you.


 
Wow, you took the high road.  Classy!  Not sure I could have gone that route being called any type of whore.  But then again, back in the day  nevermind.


----------



## Philmar (Jul 6, 2015)

sashbar said:


> Excellent images as always from Philmar. Top class. Macaque in the frame is priceless. Absolutely money shot. Were I a Nat Geo editor I would have grabbed it *and run*.



You mean without paying me for it?


----------



## sashbar (Jul 7, 2015)

Philmar said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent images as always from Philmar. Top class. Macaque in the frame is priceless. Absolutely money shot. Were I a Nat Geo editor I would have grabbed it *and run*.
> ...



Well, a lot of photogs will pay just to get on my pages.


----------

